# My life saving kitty.



## RalphNaderFan (Apr 16, 2013)

I want to post this picture of a wonderful companion that has been a savior to me. This is deeply revealing as to the nature of my life however, it is vital to this thread as this cat has saved my life due to the fact that I suffer from chronic depression of which I will most likely never be cured of. My kitty has been easier to live with than people:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww! Your kitty is beautiful. I too suffer from depression. It comes and goes. Nobody in my family can really understand how hard living with depression is. Not their fault, they don't know how to relate. I feel very isolated and misunderstood sometimes. My cats are always there for me. Sometimes they are better for me than my Celexa. Hang in there and enjoy your furry companion. I hope you like this website. There is a lot of nice, knowledgeable people here.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have found that I like cats A LOT more than people. People are judgmental, cats are not. People are rude, phony and insincere, cats are real. Lots of comparisons can be made, but all in all I really prefer cats to most people. BTW, maybe - just maybe - being a Ralph Nader fan contributes to the depression? Just saying........
=D


----------



## RalphNaderFan (Apr 16, 2013)

Not to belittle your comment however my depression goes way back into my teen years and possibly into childhood due to circumstances I couldn't control and situations I was thrust into. In many people (and I'm one of them) depression is complicated needing years of psychotherapy to solve if it gets solved at all. It ebbs and flows and now the other issue is that depression is passed onto big pharma and drugs are supposed to cure it which is one of the biggest lies perpetrated by the industry. I've been given so many anti depressants (and even anti psychotics - for depression?!) that they made me worse and am now wholly off them. Suffice to say without going further into it that my periods of suicidal tendencies were when I was on anti depressants. In this age of corporate greed we need people like Ralph Nader.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad you kitty can help.


----------



## RalphNaderFan (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks, he's amazing. Loving, loyal, tolerant, predictable - qualities that many people lack.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Who knew that a hero could be so handsome .

I understand completely how a cat can be the difference between choosing life, and well, you know. For me it was a simple question of who would clean my cat's litter boxes? My love and concern for them was enough to keep me going.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Gorgeous Kitty!
I agree, cats do not judge. I had breast cancer with bilateral mastectomy and my babies (I have 3 at the moment) never cared. My hubby is very kind and understanding, but you worry about feelings....with cats, you know they won't judge!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful cat! He is like the flame point version of my Ganymede. Gorgeous.

I know what you mean. I am 26, live by myself with my two cats and two dogs, and honestly don't spend time with people outside of work and my mom. I'm not really sure if it would be considered depression or just being anti-social, but I'd rather spend time with my animals than people any day. They love me no matter what, don't judge, and aren't going anywhere anytime soon (I hope). I spend all my money on them and try to make their lives the best they can be, they are like my children. I don't know what I'd do or where I'd be without them.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Cats & Dogs, among many other animals, are just like us humans. I have had some days where I just felt like I wanted to fall off the face of this earth, but my cats (I only own one right now who is 17) have kept me from doing so. They are an important part of my everyday life, and every time I come across a friendly cat at the local Humane Society, I try to have as much time as I can with them. Cats are sensitive creatures who know when we're feeling down, and they're there to cheer us up, and make us feel better. I used to own a black cat that gave hugs, and we both were with each other when we needed each other the most, and I can say for a fact that cats are great pets to have. They can sometimes be an interesting source of entertainment. My black cat used to make me laugh with all his antics going on.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Your cat is very handsome. I can relate to preferring the company of animals to people. I'd much rather spend time at home with my cats than be out socializing with people. And I can relate to having a difficult childhood, especially the teen years. When I finally moved into my own apartment with my cat and not much else it was wonderful.


----------



## RalphNaderFan (Apr 16, 2013)

I really appreciate all the sensitive, understanding and empathetic replies. Yes, I also wouldn't know what I'd do without Rufus and don't want to think about the day he leaves me as I don't know how I will cope. He also gives me hugs, lots of them! At night many times he goes to sleep with his cheek against mine. He's adorable. He loves other animals, is always happy and has an indomitable spirit. I was thinking of a flame point at the time and the breeder had Rufus who is a cream point. I studied the breed extensively before buying him and he turned out just as expected and even more affectionate than I thought he would be. He spends his time with me rather than Rocky, my other cat who I took in off the street. It's quite something. I probably should have bought two but then maybe my relationship with him would not be as close.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Your cat is a CUTIE! I know there were a few cats like yours at the humane society who were almost about maybe 9 or 10 months old, and one of them absolutely loved me. Every time I went to visit, one would come up to me, brush itself against my legs, look at me, and purr madly in my ear. I'd ask it "How are you, my furry friend?", and it'd look at me with those expressive eyes, curl up into my arms, and purr itself to sleep.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

He is very pretty! What breed of cat is he? Love the coloring.


----------



## RalphNaderFan (Apr 16, 2013)

He is a traditional Javanese cream point. Javanese are basically long-haired Siamese given the Javanese designation for classification by the cat fanciers associations. They were discovered in the late 1930s and isolated. He is traditional in that he hasn't been bred to be the skinny, long-eared, triangular-faced (to me strange looking) modern Siamese which is so popular today. He is extremely affectionate, robust, calm, and tolerant while retaining kittenish qualities of abandoned playfulness. I've increasingly found that people talk about how "mean" Siamese cats are and I think that they are referring to the "modern" Siamese in which the close breeding of holding in the long-eared-bodied, triangular-faced, short-hair characteristics has also held in the bad qualities of mean temper and that is where the bad rap for Siamese cats comes from. Traditional Siamese cats are the most intelligent and one of the most affectionate cats. Rufus is all those things and never "mean". He is strong willed but that's ok as many cats are. A good site to read about traditional Siamese cats is Traditional Cat Association, Inc. Official Website .


----------



## RalphNaderFan (Apr 16, 2013)

Is Ganymede a Javanese cat? He has a lovely mane like Rufus. Rufus is a cream point.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rufus is such a pretty kitty. I'm glad you have each other. My 19 year old daughter is having some issues, she says with anxiety, but is now on prozac, which I think has made her just 100 % worse. If she didn't seem depressed before, she sure does now. Enough about her, I just wanted to say that she has a 9 month old tuxedo kitty named Boots, and I think he is keeping her going right now. She seems to care for not much right now, except for that cat. My daughter lives with her grandma while in college, and he sits in the window waiting for her in the afternoon, and as soon as she comes in, he is by her side like glue. Sleeps sprawled across her back. This cat is not really close to anyone, but he is bonded to her like nothing I have ever seen. I think he is the best medicine for her right now. 

I'm sorry that you suffer like you do, with depression, have been down that road in my life, as most people have at one time or another. I spent 8 years on Wellbutrin, which actually helped me greatly, but, as all medications, as you probably know by now, they eventually stop helping, and then you can't really up the dosage...at least that is what happened to me. I had 2 years of therapy and came to realize that for me, it was not really chemical, it was motherhood, which will make you crazy. It took me a LONG time to learn how to cope, and I've come to realize that I have times, usually, and luckily, just a few days a month, where I am really, really down and have a hard time coping. I have to tell myself during these times that it will pass, and I will feel better soon. It has been the only thing that has worked for me. I know that for some, that is not possible, to talk yourself out of it and that more help is needed, so I feel fortunate that I am able to recognize my moods and know that it will be better soon. 

I'm so glad you have Rufus. I had heard of this breed, but never really knew what they looked like or anything about them. I do know that I hope to one day own a Siamese cat...I"ve always been fascinated with them. I have a stray kitten right now, Stephano, that I took in from the woods back in December, and I swear this cat has some siamese in him. He is long and slinky, and is the most vocal cat I have ever seen...much like Siamese are. Is your boy like that too, very vocal? Stephano talks, non-stop and he makes nom, nom nom, sounds while he eats....only if he's really hungry now, but he did it in the beginning, it was hilarious. I have heard that lots of Siamese cats make that sound. 

I hope you are having a good day


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

You know, I found Ganymede at a shelter when he was a kitten. They had him marked as a Siamese/tabby mix but I really wouldn't be surprised if he was actually purebred. My mom actually is convinced he's a Siberian except he's quite small, only about 9lbs. I am not very familiar with Javanese cats. I should do some research but it does sound like his personality is similar to your cat. He is very friendly and basically thinks he's a dog. 

I also have to agree with you on not liking the common appearance of Siamese cats and their long noses. Many people have told me that Ganymede has a kitten face and I think it is so cute.


----------



## RalphNaderFan (Apr 16, 2013)

Without getting into my depression more I just want to say that Prozac did not help me at all and I just developed horrible side effects (I have had a lot worse meds though - Paxil being one of them - a vile drug which causes birth defects and in me and others too caused and still causes "short circuits" in my brain). I hope your daughter can get counselling instead. My issues, like with you are in my childhood and teen years (abuse) although I've had severe trauma in adulthood as well. My poor mom was oblivious to most of it except for the physical and verbal abuse my dad inflicted on me. I'm really offended when people come up to me and tell me I have a "chemical imbalance" as they do not really know what they are talking about. They are just regurgitating what the drug companies and misinformed medical professionals have told them. It is mostly these anti-depressants that cause the chemical imbalances and then they just up your dosage. It's a vicious cycle. My current therapist is on my side and avoids big pharma.

As I said above my Rufus is not the real skinny type of Siamese, he is traditional, an "applehead". Apparently the flame and cream point breeds are the most calm and least vocal and that is so true of Rufus. Rocky, my short-haired stray talks all the time while Rufus talks only to me and I have to get him going. It's really cute because when I do finally get him going it's hilarious. He vocalizes so many different ways; it has to be heard. Rufus gives me some sense of purpose.


----------



## RalphNaderFan (Apr 16, 2013)

Rufus acts like a dog too and he likes dogs! He plays fetch, tag, and likes running like a dog.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

Ganymede plays fetch too. He also plays with my dachshund. Callisto wants nothing to do with dogs! Thanks for sharing that website, those are some cute kittens!!!


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

Rufus sounds very special and you are very lucky to have him! He is a very pretty kitty too!


----------



## RalphNaderFan (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks, I feel very privileged in having Rufus and it's almost unbearable to think about the hole in my heart that would be left the day he passes. It's hard not to think about as he is getting on in years (he's 11). It's hard to ponder if I could ever get another cat like him and would I be able to replace him. Apparently the best thing to do when a pet dies is to get another one as soon as you can instead of letting your despair fester. I wish pets lived longer. Your Dusty looks beautiful.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

RalphNaderFan said:


> Thanks, I feel very privileged in having Rufus and it's almost unbearable to think about the hole in my heart that would be left the day he passes. It's hard not to think about as he is getting on in years (he's 11). It's hard to ponder if I could ever get another cat like him and would I be able to replace him. Apparently the best thing to do when a pet dies is to get another one as soon as you can instead of letting your despair fester. I wish pets lived longer. Your Dusty looks beautiful.


I had a cat that lived to be 22 years old. she was in really good shape and health just until the end. Hopefully your Rufus still has a long and healthy life ahead of him.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I too think about how I will cope when one of my pets leaves me one day. I think it IS a good idea to get another pet, because I think it would be too hard to cope alone. My sister got another dog 2 years ago, because her boxer was getting on in years, just for that reason, said she didn't know how else she would be able to go on otherwise. The old boxer is still kicking though, thankfully! 

One of my cats is a maine **** mix, he does not play catch, but I bet he would if I taught him, but he does have a very odd trait. He hunts socks....clean ones, from the clean laundry basket. Every morning, after breakfast, he goes to the box of mis matched socks on the top of the washer and he brings them out, one by one, lines them up in a neat row, or leaves them in one big pile. He is mewing the whole time he does this, looking around to make sure no one is watching him......if he sees you looking at him, he will drop it and run away. Every single day he does this, and by the end of the day, I have about 20 socks strewn about the house. It's so funny, people that don't know about this, when they come over, they say "whats with the socks", whereas every one else just knows, it's Taffy


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

> I feel very privileged in having Rufus and it's almost unbearable to think about the hole in my heart that would be left the day he passes. It's hard not to think about as he is getting on in years (he's 11).


My oldest cat is also 11. My other cat is almost 10. As much as I love the younger one the older one is my special cat. I too worry about how lost I will feel when he is gone. And then I worry about what will happen to them if I go first. Most of the time I just enjoy their company but sometimes, at the weirdest times, I really worry about it.


----------

